# Buying Fortis Online ?



## GOLFINGGINO (Sep 1, 2007)

i was planning on buying a sinn, but after seeing the fortis at my local dealer, i know i have to get one, the only problem is that i am in canada and the price of the pilot professional gmt , which is one of the watches i am looking at is almost double the price that i am seeing on the websites, i know alot of the members here do not want the hassel of shipping to canada, and other then ebay my only option is buying online - ie. redfinger, my question is are the watches online 1st quality with warranty and does anyone have any feedback from buying online
thanks, chris


----------



## SydneyDan (Mar 23, 2006)

I bought a Glycine Airman Double 24 from Orolus.com, and their service and the watch was first-class. 
I think they've got Fortis as well.
I've also seen positive recommendations for Redfingerprint.

Just my 2 Aussie cents worth...


----------



## antistatic (Mar 8, 2007)

Bought my Fortis PP from Orolus. No Problems at all.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

I've used WUS sponsor redfingerprint with good results for Fortis.


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes, with our dollar even with teh US, we are seeing some incredible savings when buying US products. Canadian retail prices on watches have always been out of whack, and now seem simply outrageous. You should have no problem buying from one of the retailers listed previously.

Just a hint, if you can, buy from someone that will ship via USPS instead of courier like UPS or FEDEX. The brokergae fees when it comes across the border are criminal, versus a flat $5 with Mail. Express Post shipping is reasonable and very reliable.


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

You should check with user cnmark, he might be helpful..


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

[email protected]

I hope I haven't messed up but I believe this is Mark's correct email(cnmark) I got my Fortis for very reasonable price and full warranty.

And he is a really decent guy to do business with.

paul:-!


----------



## cedarman320 (Jul 29, 2007)

dbluefish said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I hope I haven't messed up but I believe this is Mark's correct email(cnmark) I got my Fortis for very reasonable price and full warranty.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is his address. I just completed a deal with him that should ship tommorow my time (today Markus's time). His reputation seems to be great here, and he was great to work with. Timely email responses with lots of great information.

Rick


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

cedarman320 said:


> Yes, that is his address. I just completed a deal with him that should ship tommorow my time (today Markus's time). His reputation seems to be great here, and he was great to work with. Timely email responses with lots of great information.
> 
> Rick


That's Markus!


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Another satisfied Markus customer here....buy with confidence:-!:-!


----------



## cedarman320 (Jul 29, 2007)

cedarman320 said:


> Yes, that is his address. I just completed a deal with him that should ship tommorow my time (today Markus's time). His reputation seems to be great here, and he was great to work with. Timely email responses with lots of great information.
> 
> Rick


Just wanted to close the circle here....my 40mm Pilot Pro PVD arrived this afternoon. Well packed, everything perfectly intact w/ box, stamped paperwork, etc. Gorgeous watch. Apparantly, this model is discontinued by Fortis. Markus had none in stock but tracked one down within two days of my request, sent it one day later, and arrival here in four days. Doesn't get any better. His reputation doesn't need a boost from me, but a great transaction like this deserves a mention.

Rick


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

cedarman320 said:


> Just wanted to close the circle here....my 40mm Pilot Pro PVD arrived this afternoon. Well packed, everything perfectly intact w/ box, stamped paperwork, etc. Gorgeous watch. Apparantly, this model is discontinued by Fortis. Markus had none in stock but tracked one down within two days of my request, sent it one day later, and arrival here in four days. Doesn't get any better. His reputation doesn't need a boost from me, but a great transaction like this deserves a mention.
> 
> Rick


Always great to hear a success story like that, especially when it's about Fortis!  Yes it seems that Markus is extremely reliable to deal with from all of the feedback here. |>

Please post impressions of your new Pilot when you get a chance, and congrats! :-!


----------



## cedarman320 (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks, J.D. I'll start by asking a few questions about adjusting the bracelet, but I'll start it in another thread so it doesn't get lost.

Rick


----------



## djungel-Jim (Dec 23, 2007)

Is Markus still the recommended source for fortis watches online? Has anyone outside the states ordered anything from him?

I live in Sweden, Europe and am trying to figure out where I should buy a B-42 chronograph.. Maybe ebay? This one seems like good value for an example:? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Orig-Fortis-B...ageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118

Is there anything I should be beware of when buying these watches online? Do they have a world wide warranty?


----------



## fourg63 (Jul 10, 2007)

djungel-Jim said:


> Is Markus still the recommended source for fortis watches online? Has anyone outside the states ordered anything from him?
> 
> I live in Sweden, Europe and am trying to figure out where I should buy a B-42 chronograph.. Maybe ebay? This one seems like good value for an example:? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Orig-Fortis-B...ageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118
> 
> Is there anything I should be beware of when buying these watches online? Do they have a world wide warranty?


That's not a good deal. Seriously, I believe Markus has one of those for sale for 300 EUR less. I bought a b-42 Marinemaster from Markus. The transaction was flawless. Awesome price and awesome service. I have a Ball Hydrocarbon Chrono on the way from Markus as we speak. His user name is cnmark. Look him up.


----------



## canadajo (Apr 18, 2006)

*I bought my Marinemaster online without a hitch and I bought my b-42 flieger off ebay new from a dealer ...both I got for almost 50% off list ....I havent had a problem *


----------



## djungel-Jim (Dec 23, 2007)

Today I became a proud fortis owner thanks to Markus! I recieved the watch in less than a week for a really good price and with excellent customer service. Thank you guys for recommending him to me!


----------



## fourg63 (Jul 10, 2007)

djungel-Jim said:


> Today I became a proud fortis owner thanks to Markus! I recieved the watch in less than a week for a really good price and with excellent customer service. Thank you guys for recommending him to me!


Congratulations. I knew he wouldn't let you down. :-!


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)

congrat mate.....
now show us some pics....lol :-d



djungel-Jim said:


> Today I became a proud fortis owner thanks to Markus! I recieved the watch in less than a week for a really good price and with excellent customer service. Thank you guys for recommending him to me!


----------



## canadajo (Apr 18, 2006)

*Markus is A1 topnotch !!!! The best for price and he is trustworthy beyond a doubt .....*


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi,

Could you please advise if you paid any import duty in your respective country when ordering your watch online ?

Normally the courier company has to custom declare your watch with its value and then subject to import duty.

In Thailand, import duty on luxury product can be very high therefore no benefit to buy online and only alternative to buy from local distributor.

Thank you for sharing experiences.


----------



## maximcs (Nov 22, 2007)

FrancoThai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please advise if you paid any import duty in your respective country when ordering your watch online ?
> 
> ...


I have purchased 4 watches from Budgetplan, two B42 Pilot Pro Day/Date, one B42 Pilot pro Chronograph and Tissot t-Lord. Everything arrived as advertised, Brand new and unopened, warranty card stamped with Taiwan AD stamp. Very good price, excellent service, good communication.

no Tax.
I'm in Ontario, Canada

Regards,
Max


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Check out World Lux (www.worldlux.com), which is an AD that ships everywhere. I have bought two Fortis models from them and everything was in order. Each was shipped same day and arrived in less than 24 hrs. And they will better their listed prices if pushed.


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

FrancoThai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please advise if you paid any import duty in your respective country when ordering your watch online ?
> 
> ...


Yeahh I know the pain Franco o|

Andrew


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Bumping this super-old thread because the question is still relevant, because the Fortis web sales landscape seems to have changed a bit. Looking to score a B-42 chrono sometime in the next few months.


----------

